# How I beat DP and you can too!



## hope.is.here

How I was cured of DP and How You Can do the same!








Hi guys,
I'm so happy to write to you my story of overcoming DP and other mental illnesses. Just last April I thought my DP, severe depression, and anxiety would never go away. Why would they? I had all of these illnesses in a very severe form since I was 18, and I was already 21. I had taken a lot of drugs such as benzos, antidepressants, and anti psychotics which always made me feel much much worse, so I had cold turkeyd off of them a while ago (and had the most awful withdrawals imaginable!!) My mom would look at the DP forums and tell me other people's stories. Hearing those stories only made me feel worse about my situation. I thought everyone else had it better than me because at least they were writing on the forums; I myself couldn't read well at all or comprehend anything. I couldn't make out a sentence most of the time. I felt disconnected from reality, an alien in an unreal world. I had dropped out of college where I used to be a straight A student with a full scholarship. I was suicidal and tried many times to end it all. One time, I crashed my car on purpose. It was an awful crash that no one believed I could survive. I didn't wear a seatbelt. Miraculously, not only did I survive, I wasn't injured. Not one bit. God had saved me from a horrible fate.
Throughout this time, I was in psych units many times. All the psychiatrists (many of who were considered "top experts") said my case was hopeless and that I would have to be on meds the rest of my life. I was diagnosed with DP, Severe Depression, Anxiety, PTSD, Schizophrenia, and DR, just to name a few. All my friends and all of our family friends had turned away from us. My mom was severely depressed and had long term insomnia because she was so worried about me. She had quit her job to take care of me full time because she was scared I would try to kill myself again. We were in a horrible financial situation with no insurance and close to losing our house. There was no hope. My mom did not give up and found me a wonderful naturopath with whose help I started to slowly detox and make sense of the world again. It has been 6 months now and a very hard, arduous process but I can truly say that I have fully recovered mentally, physically, and emotionally. Of course, I put a ton of effort every day to stay this way but it is so worth it. I've been admitted to my college again and am going to go online for spring. I can work out everyday like I used to 3 years ago, before the start of my illness. I'm a happy and outgoing person and I believe in God 100%.
If I can do it, I believe you can too. Of course, I had the support of my amazing mom and my great naturopath who has a lot of experience with detox. I know that if you have absolutely no support it will be harder for you...but don't give up. Give life a chance. Do what I did and I promise you will see improvement, even if it is small at first. I'm here for you.
Diet
This is the first thing you absolutely have to change before starting Detox. I urge all of you to switch to an organic diet if you can. Personally, I have found that eating plenty of :
organic vegetables
greens
berries
some fruits (in moderation--you want to eat a diet low in sugar)
raw dairy (in moderation),
whole grains (not bread, pasta, cereal, etc. but actual whole grains such as brown rice, buckwheat, millet, quinoa, whole grain oats are extremely beneficial),
organic poultry (in moderation),
wild fish (not farmed),
and healthy fats like nuts, seeds, fish oil, using oils like olive oil, sesame oil, pine oil, ghee are extremely beneficial to your health and will make a big difference in how you feel.

Please stay away from:
refined sugar (any sweets, candy, etc., but also yogurt, juice, anything that has sugar in it. The less you eat the better mentally you will feel)
anything packaged or processed (like granola bars, frozen dinners, bread, pasta, etc. even if it says on the box it's healthy, trust me, it's not)
caffeine (it's everywhere, so no coffee, tea-only herbal, energy drinks, etc. It's found in a lot of meds too like Excedrin so be careful before taking any)
gluten (this is HUGE! I had celiac disease and didn't even know it. This means no wheat, rye, barley. Buy gluten free grains if you can. Research gluten and its effects on your body)
dairy that's not organic (I prefer raw, it is so much better for you. Get raw goat dairy if you can but if not opt for organic dairy. Eat dairy in moderation at this time. For some people it's best to cut it out completely)
meat that's not organic (this is big-you don't want the hormones and crap that the meat industry injects the animals with)
white salt (this is toxic. Switch to sea salt or better yet Himalayan salt)
Really Helpful Foods
These things have helped me regain my health and sanity.
organic greens (try to eat everyday either in salad, juice them yourself, or make into a green smoothie. They might seem gross but are very important to detox your body, esp. dill, oregano, cilantro which are great for detox.)
organic berries (so many antioxidants. Blueberries are esp. great for brain function).
raw whey protein (the only place I think you can get the real thing is at a farm. It is very much worth it though because there are a ton of aminos like taurine and glutheonine that have sulfur which help in detox. I would stay away from the regular store bought stuff because I've only had bad experiences with it)
garlic and onion (lots of sulfur, great for detox)
organic pumpkins (lots of fiber and vitamins)
practically all vegetables (you should be eating as much vegetables as you can. This will give you nutrients and help with detox).
organic fruit (apples have lots of pectin, bananas for potassium, add lemon juice to your herbal teas, eat 1 cup of berries + 1-2 servings of fruit per day, not more because of high sugar content)
white fish
sardines (small fish have less toxins. These are healthy, cheap, and good for brain function)
organic free range eggs (high in sulfur. Even better are quail eggs which are super eggs in comparison. The very best way to eat them is to drink them raw if you can stomach it).
ghee (you can get this at health food stores or Indian stores. It is like butter but slightly different. I suggest cooking with it, cooking on it, and lathering it on your body. It is an amazing health tool and will help make you feel more relaxed and balanced). Look into Ayerveda if you are interested in finding out more.
I would suggest eating 4-5 meals per day. Eating regularly is good to improve your mood and energy levels as well as gets those toxins moving out of your body. Try to have a balance of healthy carbs, proteins, and healthy fats with each meal. Also, try to steam or bake or stir fry your food. Avoid any frying or greasy, fattening foods. These put stress on your liver.
Detox
This is very important. I believe the only reason I got better was because I have done some very serious detoxing, as well as water fasting later on. For now, just worry about Diet and Detox. I have a lot of suggestions. Don't try to do them all at once because that would overload your body. Start slowly and see how you feel. Expect to feel worse before you feel better because detoxing is very hard on the body and mind.
Ways to Detox
follow the suggested Diet
take charcoal capsules (I took up to 20 most days for several months)
take edible bentonite clay ( I get mine from greenclays.com and take 1 TBSP. in morning and 1 TBSP. at night, stirring the tablespoon in a big glass of filtered water). Take this together with the psyllium husks.
psyllium husks (this will cleanse your colon, I took 1 TBSP in morning and 1 at night with a lot of water.)
take detox baths (clay baths-clay can be found in bulk at greenclays.com, charcoal baths, dead sea salt baths, Epsom salt baths are great for relieving tissue pain from detox). You can also take foot baths instead for gentler detox.
saunas (try to go as much as you can. They can be found in gyms or you can invest in one at drwilson.com. That's where I got my small infrared sauna from.)
drink herbal teas (try liver or kidney detox teas, dandelion tea, kombucha, etc.) These will help flush toxins out.
enemas (this is HUGE. No one wants to do them. I never did. But as soon as I started to do them every day for several months I noticed an amazing difference in my mood and energy level. If you want to seriously get better, you have to start doing enemas. They are not as awful as they seem. I promise)
zeolite (also another great detoxifier)
chlorella (also great for detox)
supplements (it is important to supplement your body but not go overboard taking 100 different supplements either. Avoid anything synthetic)
exercising (this could be very good or very bad. In general, when you are going through detox do not do resistance training, weights, anything hard core because you don't want to put too much pressure on your body. Walking outdoors and stretching is something I recommend doing every day, even if it is just a few minutes. When I first started, I could barely walk a couple of hundred feet. I was so weak so I know how that feels)
filter your water. You might want to switch to Distilled which you can buy for the first month or so. Then, you should try to invest in a filter. Clean water is a must for good health. Tap water is full of toxins.
Green your life. Avoid any chemicals, whether it is in your makeup, body products, home products, etc. If you can, buy the organic version of these things. If you can't, then do without. I know because I have had severe aluminum toxicity (there is a lot of it in conventional deodorant, toothpaste, and psychiatric drugs). Aluminum has been linked to Alzheimer's. I've also had copper toxicity and others.

Supplement Suggestions
Basics:
fish oil (very, very important)
flaxseed oil (if you're not eating flaxseeds)
probiotics (will help your intestines heal and will improve your digestion and mood)
multi vitamin (natural, not synthetic)
Possible Additions:
vitamin B complex
magnesium (great for relaxation)
melatonin if you need it for sleep
glycine (an amino acid if you need it for sleep)
glutheionine or taurine (aminos, have lots of sulfur)
(If you drink raw whey protein, don't take any amino capsules).
I've had experience with many food and vitamin brands and can recommend some good ones if you ask.







. Also, I suggest researching the quality of what you're going to buy online before you buy it.
Don't do too many supplements at one time. Take it slow and see how you respond to them. Also, try to take a blood test and see what vitamins you are missing. You can look into getting a hair analysis done to see whether you have heavy metal toxicity too. However, as you eat well and detox, your body will bring itself into balance and you will see that you won't have to supplement as much anymore.
Important: It may make things worse to do a detox if you are taking any medications at this time. If you are withdrawing or tapering, detoxing helps but be very gentle. Also, if you want to get off your meds, do not I repeat do not cold turkey. I did and it was a huge mistake. Taper slowly instead. Look for forums with tapering support ( I used to use BenzoFriends, a yahoo group that was very helpful).
Body-Mind Connection:
Tips to Change Your Life and Healthy Living
Surround yourself with as many positive things and people as you can, even if you don't feel like it. Don't read, listen to, or watch anything negative on TV. Listen to calm, classical, or relaxation music. If you can read ( I know many of you can't concentrate like I couldn't), then read positive health articles or visit forums where you can bond with people going through the same thing. If you watch TV, avoid the news and any depressing information. If your friends or loved ones invite you out somewhere, try to go. I know it's hard but getting away from the house is useful even if it just makes the time pass faster.
Try to explain to your friends and family what you're going through but not in great detail. Trust me, they won't understand. Just say you're going through a hard time and need emotional support. Let your close ones know of your intention to live a healthier lifestyle.
Reach out to God. I know this is hard because most likely you don't believe in God after what you've been through. I didn't either. I was the most hard core atheist you'd ever meet. However, during this rough time I started going to church anyway at the insistence of my mom and soon enough a way to healing was found when I least expected it. If you can make it to church or to some other religious affiliation, please do. If not, I suggest watching Joel Osteen's sermon or listening to his free podcast because his message is very easy to understand and inspiring.
Spend as much time outdoors and in nature as you can. Being outdoors has shown to improve mood dramatically.
Make small goals for yourself and try to write them down. I know it's hard. It doesn't have to be anything big. Things like cleaning your room, doing laundry, and preparing healthy meals already sounds like a marathon but try to keep busy. You now have hope. You will get your life back soon and it is time to start your journey.
Do positive affirmations and visualizations. Talk positively to yourself. Imagine yourself healthy and radiant. It helps to cut out pictures from magazines that illustrate what you want to look like, how you want to feel, etc. and pasting them in a notebook. Also, carrying around a piece of paper with positive thoughts will help.
Take quick showers often, at least 2-3x per day when you're detoxing. They are very relaxing. Baths are great too.
Emotional Support for Your Journey:
This will be a difficult journey but worth it. Obviously, it is easier if you have the support of your loved ones. If you don't, then the hard truth is that you have to go it alone but you are worth it. Your life is worth it and you have the ability to get it back. I believe in you. I will be checking back often to see your comments.








A word to loved ones of people dealing with DP:
You will not be able to fully understand how this person is suffering. It is indescribable and inexplicable. Please help him or her to the best of your ability and understand that this is a long process. He or she needs your love and full support.
God Bless,
Mila
P.S. I know this sounds like too much to do and also very expensive. I should mention that we sold a lot of our things in order to do this and moved to a much smaller apartment in order to be able to finance all these changes and my naturopath who worked with me extensively for several months. However, we are both doing much better now and can work and go to college now, so it was worth it!


----------



## RenZimE

Its nice to hear another success story on these boards







You have clearly found your faith in not only yourself but in your God and this is a fantastic accomplishment







The only thing I would like to say is that not everyone will have the same path to recovery - For example mine was relatively inexpensive in that I went down the road of research, meditation and good old fashion exercise before heading out into the world and getting accustomed to things again in my own time. This led to going back to work which in turn aided with the social aspect and from there on it was a straight and narrow walk









But like I say we're all different and we all can learn from each others experiences... So long as everyone who's suffering can know that they are never alone. Thats all I truly wanted to know back when I was stuck in the rut - That I was at least safe in knowing I wasn't alone.

Again, congratulations Mila, its fantastic that so many of us are breaking through







All the best in the future and God bless x


----------



## seafoamwinter

Awesome! Im so glad you recovered and became a believer, God has inspired me to fast, so Im sticking with.


----------



## hope.is.here

Glad to hear it seafoamwinter! There is no power greater than God







. Fasting will be an amazing journey to recovery for you and will help you have an even better relationship wih God.









-Mila


----------



## stranger in the mirror

Eating well and exercise is important butt it wont get rid of your dp it helps but it won't cure you. Dp is in the mind you know, if you fully accept dp you wil get rid of it is my experience. You have to dont give a single fuck wich is really hard because we always worry. but you have to try and change your attitude it helped me get rid of it


----------



## Cris013

Hey man, I'm doing this too and I've been feeling great!! Better than ever actually!! This really works!! I need to do better on going completely organic though! I'm definatley recovering though!! 
Working out at the gym has been helping me a lot too


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi Christianlaz13,

I'm so happy to hear about your progress! Keep up the good work! Every bit of detox and organic eating goes a long way. Recently, I've started oil pulling and affirmations in addition to some of the detox I've been doing. I do have to warn you that there might be setbacks, as there were some for me. You just have to push through and be confident that you can get through to the other side. DP doesn't go away overnight (at least not for me). Little by little, week by week, month by month, my DP started to subside and I begun to feel reality more and more. Even now, the more time goes by, the more real I feel and the better I can truly feel my emotions and feel alive. It's a journey. I wish you the best of luck.

God Bless,
Mila


----------



## wise

great post hopeishere your persistence is admirable


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you so much this is fantastic!!

I have been treating for lyme disease (getting better, but am on 8 months now of dealing with this thing-I can't imagine 3 years feeling like this!! you go for beating this!!)

Did you ever figure out what it was for you? Do you have lyme disease?

Also, thank you again for taking the time to write you detailed protocol, because it is making me realize that a lot of healing is done apart from antibiotics. I can't wait to fill some of these things in that have made you well!!

Do you still stay away from all processed foods, alcohol etc? Do you experience symptom relapse if you indulge at all, even if it is a small bit? This is interesting if so.

Also, one last question-how long did it take you (once starting your protocol) to get well?

YAYAYAY a success story! So so happy for you. I cannot ever thank you enough for writing!!!


----------



## lemongirl

Also, I drink whey protein, and take amino pills as well. There are amino acids in the protein, but in the Healing Lyme book by Steven Bunher he believes we should be taking more aminos (which is why I am doing both?) Advice please??


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

Thx for your kind words...basically, I don't even like to differentiate btw the different diseases we all get, they are the outcomes of our toxic bodies...someone will feel depressed, someone else anxious, but those are just symptoms that start to clear up with detox.

Yes I am still on that strict protocol for almost 1.5 yrs now, no meds, alc, etc. if I want dessert, I'll make my own gluten free stuff and sweeten it with honey. I probably eat junk food or chocolate once a month tops...my health is just more important. I really try to stay away from that stuff and honestly have gotten new friends who are health conscious, work out, don't drink, etc...

So basically I feel good about 95 percent of the time, we all have bad days, right? But the dp is completely gone.

As for the aminos, they definitely help if they are the right aminos. I would say eat organic eggs and meat, less dairy bc it causes candida. I wouldn't take the amino pills bc our bodies can use the food form much better and easier. You can find raw whey protein. That is better. The best place to get this is from a dairy farm, it's in liquid form and that is amazing for the body.

Hope this helps. Write anytime 

M


----------



## lemongirl

Hey M,

Gosh...I am just so happy for you. You are an inspiration, and yes I will definitely be keeping in touch.

Can I ask you more about when you got this? And also, what your symptoms were specifically?

For instance, I will go first...

so it first started out with a faint (I never faint, and I wasn't worried about anything), and then lots other really strange physical symptoms. The next day I had severe depersonalization and derealization. Derealization for me is like dizziness (kind of, but not a typical vertigo spinning dizziness). Everything moves too quickly and I cannot follow it. If someone walks by me, or if a car drives by, it leaves kind of like a trail behind it. Patterns are kind of strange looking (though this has gotten better), lights almost flicker funny or send of a strange effect, the blue sky kind of has speckles in it (I don't know how to explain it, and I actually didn't notice this until recently), and if I look at someone's face the background almost seems kind of blurry. My eyes act like a zoom-in and zoom-out function, like almost from a movie (if I transfer from looking at something that is closer to me and then back to the background). Does this make sense? Did you have this? And was it constant?

Depersonalization for me I guess is more basic. I look in the mirror and do not feel present.

Both of these are 24/7 (like I believe they were for you?)

Question 2:

I know you are still on your protocol now, but how long (while being on this protocol) did it take for you to rid of your symptoms?

Question 3

Do you use your sauna still very frequently and do you feel as though it has been a huge help for you? I am currently looking into one and will go ahead with it, especially if you feel as though it was a big help.

Question 4

How old are you currently?

Question 5

When you say you feel good 95% of the time without depersonalization, what are you referring to? Say like 5% of the time you have a cold or something? Or do you have other brain problems the other 5% of the time?

Question 6

Was it a slow gradual change coming out of DP/DR until one day you were completely out? Or if not, how was this transition?

Question 7

Even though I have been on a strict diet, I still have gained weight (about 7lbs since I have been sick over the past 8 months). I am not quite sure why. I am not overweight for my body size, but with my very healthy diet I feel as though I should have at least stayed the same weight...do you think this may have something to do with thyroid? Did anything like this happen with you?

Question 8

You say you shouldn't exercise hard while detoxing. Now that you are well (even though you are still detoxing) are you able to train (work out) harder?

Thank you SO much for answering these for me...and thank you for being someone I can really look up to.

I really look forward to hearing from you.

Kindest wishes always~


----------



## lemongirl

One more question! Did you have anxiety throughout the entire thing? I do not...

Thank you!!!


----------



## lemongirl

I just reread your post! Gosh, I can't believe how much I can relate to you. I am just so sorry you went through this, but I can only imagine what kind of a strong and empowered person you are now. I think I can answer one of my questions. I believe it took you 6 months to get out of this after you had it for 3 years?


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

The symptoms you're describing sound more of a mixture of DR/DP; my problem was more DP but honestly the protocol I've used has been used by ppl of many illnesses so it doesn't really matter. Your posts look coherent so I'm assuming that you're not as bad as I was (I couldn't even type stuff back then, I couldn't really recognize my fingers all I could think was--is this my body?!).

Also, DP started after I did a bit of pot at 18, though I've felt it mildly before from drinking just 1 glass of wine (it went away and I didn't know what it was at the time)--needless to say, I don't drink alcohol or even take aspirin bc I'm so sensitive to chemicals.

Yes, basically I was on the protocol 6 months for most of the DP to go away and for memory/concentration/energy to come back. I will say that those 3 yrs I did try to detox a lot; I was just put on the drugs, sometimes against my will, which kept killing my liver and bringing back the DP (drugs cause DP, did you know that? I mean benzos, antidepressants, etc. The shrinks are just playing with our bodies).

Saunas are a huge help. I've still used them 3-4 x/week about 40 min each time and I'm also a fan of baths with Epsom salt and dead sea salt as well as with bentonite clay (great for heavy metal detox). You can get a small sauna from drwilson.com for about 300-400$; I had that but it's not that comfy so if you have the opportunity I would look into getting a one person infrared sauna that's a wooden type where you can sit comfortably and then use that 30 min/day or more if you feel fine; that really helps. It also helps body pain which I had from withdrawing-so do the baths.

I'm 22 currently.


----------



## hope.is.here

When you say you feel good 95% of the time without depersonalization, what are you referring to? Say like 5% of the time you have a cold or something? Or do you have other brain problems the other 5% of the time?

--Yes, either flu like withdrawal systems (it can take years for the drugs to clear out of organs) or just mood wise (related to life). However, my bad moods are quite mild and uncommon, sometimes I feel stressed or anxious but it's nothing a good power walk can't cure

Was it a slow gradual change coming out of DP/DR until one day you were completely out? Or if not, how was this transition?

--Gradual, little by little. Even now, the more I detox the more "clear" and "present" and "more me" I feel that I feel.

Question 7

Even though I have been on a strict diet, I still have gained weight (about 7lbs since I have been sick over the past 8 months). I am not quite sure why. I am not overweight for my body size, but with my very healthy diet I feel as though I should have at least stayed the same weight...do you think this may have something to do with thyroid? Did anything like this happen with you?

Ok, bf I got sick I was a very slim and fit 112 lbs at 5'9.5ish, just naturally eating what I wanted. On the pills, I gained to about 145lbs in 10 months though I was throwing up from the pills all the time and was barely eating anything. For about 3 yrs, my thyroid was very messed up and I was in the 130s after I quit the pills (yes this is still considered "slim" but I was retaining sooo much water and felt awful). After maybe 3-4 months of serious detox ( I also water fasted,) I lost a lot of weight (around until 100 lbs)--I wasn't trying to, it just came off. Now I'm around 107 ish, eating 5-6 smaller meals a day and hoping to gain a bit but I'm not too worried about it bc I know my body will find its perfect weight. I'm just approximating I don't have a scale or weigh myself I look quite skinny but feel good and strong. It's important to know that after illness the body has to have time to balance itself out (some ppl need to lose, others to gain, but don't worry about that). Yes, thyroid is definitely important. You should get it checked out but I would warn against any hormonal or chemical pills bc those mess ppl up so bad.

Question 8

You say you shouldn't exercise hard while detoxing. Now that you are well (even though you are still detoxing) are you able to train (work out) harder?

Yes, now I workout 3-4 x per week for an hour, nothing too intense, a mix of pilates, dance, and moderate jogging. I want to work out more as I get stronger and gain some weight but not more than 5 x per week for 1 hour. 1 or 2 days of break/week when you are healthy is so important for the adrenals. I had chronic fatigue so I know how that feels. A lot of people work out too much and I think I made that mistake as a teen and it killed my kidneys even before I got sick ( I was a gymnast, long distance runner). How you look and feel is 80% diet/20 % exercise so I'd focus on the healthy eating more. Also, sometimes you may feel great and think you can work out hard but remember that when you workout you are releasing the toxins (esp. if you took meds) and they get reabsorbed into your bloodstream and cause more damage down the road; it's silent but dangerous.

One more question! Did you have anxiety throughout the entire thing? I do not...

Yes, I have had low lying anxiety all my life (until now). During those 3 years it was really bad like 24/7 pounding in your head anxiety. I probably get anxiety like once a month now it's very mind something herbal tea and a walk can cure. It's more like restless energy now so when I work out I don't have it.

---

Hope this helped 

Thx for the questions. Write anytime 

M


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you Hope I will definitely continue writing! It sounds like you are doing just so well!!

I think it is so strange I do not have anxiety, yet the symptoms remain! I will continue to follow all of these suggestions and work my way to a recovery like you have 

I would love to keep in touch!!


----------



## sunshinita

Wow that was really inspiring  Thank you Mila for sharing it with us. I remember my mom once did some kind of detox.For 2 weeks she ate just fruits ( 1kg per day) and drank 3 times a day herbal tea with honey. She lost a lt of weight,her skin got brighter,her mood got better. I admit that my eating is a disaster and I also have 15lbs which I want to lose, I didn;t have a bad experience with antidepressants as you did but I do believe starting a healthy life is the better choice, body and the mind are strongly connected to each other and I do believe that a healthy diet and lifestyle influences a lot the mental health.So I am going to commit to a healthy lifestyle change,I've been thinking a lot about it but never got to start because I have an emotional connection to food ( which can be cured with a little bit of a will power ) So thank you again for posting your success story,it does make a difference!


----------



## michelfolon

wow thanks im coming out of some extreme withdrawal right now this gives me some sort of hope........do you know if this would work for someone who necessarily isn't religious? (im an atheist)


----------



## Eru

Squishygian said:


> wow thanks im coming out of some extreme withdrawal right now this gives me some sort of hope........do you know if this would work for someone who necessarily isn't religious? (im an atheist)


It is my belief that religious conviction aids healing by helping the suffer to 'let go' of control to an extent. By putting your recovery in the hands of God you cultivate a mindset of: 'If I do x and y, God in his grace WILL relieve me of hell as it is in his nature etc.' This stops you from second guessing yourself at every step, thereby diminishing rumination and allowing the mind some freedom to heal.

Understanding WHY this helps one heal can allow you to apply the same principles even in the absence of religious belief. A naturalistic alternative might be: 'Nature will heal you if you let it: as physical wounds heal when you stop poking them so too do mental wounds.' Or perhaps more simply (and indeed more accurately): 'If I let go of my anxious thoughts and just let them come and go my overall anxiety levels will fall, I will feel more secure, and my DP will diminish.'


----------



## hope.is.here

To lemongirl:

Yes, some people just don't have anxiety through out it-be thankful for it  Anxiety just makes things worse in general and makes things feel out of control...and I was told that I had PTSD too but the clean lifestyle will slowly make all symptoms subside. I promise. And trust me, it's not like I just discovered the fountain of health here, people have been curing themselves like this way before I have.


----------



## hope.is.here

To fearless:

Basically, the last time I felt DP/DR was about a year ago--those were the tiny bit of DP mostly. It has not come back since, not even a little bit, not even for a second, so these things can go away and you can move on with life. I promise.


----------



## hope.is.here

To sunshinita:

It sounds like you're on the right path-go for it! Making small changes will produce a snowball effect eventually and you will change your life. Health is wealth; clichéd but true.


----------



## hope.is.here

To Squishygyan and Eru (about religion)

Of course, you don't have to be religious to improve your health, but it really helps. For example, I did a lot of the things I wrote about for a long time but until I started believing in God and "letting go of control" I didn't completely recover. What I mean by believing in God is not methodically going to church, reading the bible, etc. I mean, believing in "goodness", changing your personality for the better-letting go of anger, fear, resentment, forgiving people--basically healing your soul as well as your body. They are interconnected. Helping others in small ways is great too. The thing is, when I first started going to church, I felt like an imposter-like a fraud. Slowly, though, my perspective began to change. I do have to say that it's silly to try to MAKE yourself believe; it's not as simple as that...it's about being more open for the good things to come to your life...also, I would suggest "taking out the trash"--don't watch, read, listen to negative things (I'd say ditch the TV completely), stop hangin out with people who you know are not good for you and are not your real friends, stop cursing, watch what you eat obviously but also what you think and do. Begin purifying your life that way and see what happens.


----------



## hope.is.here

********IMPORTANT TO KNOW:

I just wanted to also remind you guys of some of THE most important parts of detox that helped THE most though they're NOT fun:

-ENEMAS: if you've never done this, sure it's awkward and no one wants to do them but this will really get your intestines clean and makes a HUGE difference. If you can't do it alone and just don't know where to start, do a colonic at a hydrotherapist's office (though they are pricey, mine was like 80$). You can do them several times (maybe about once a month). Finding a good hydrotherapist who can advise you on this is very beneficial

-PROBIOTICS: this is crucial for restoring the good bacteria to your body after enemas/colonics. These can be found in health stores (get the refrigerated ones)--there are some for like 50 Billion that are great (they're not cheap but you will need these). I know whole foods has them.

-DIGESTIVE ENZYMES: help your digestive system to digest stuff and works well with the probiotics. I drank GB3 formula from Endomet Labs (you can google this and find this online)

****


----------



## hope.is.here

I realize these therapies are not cheap so I would suggest cutting down costs on other things if you can or asking for family/friend support to purchase some of the essentials. You don't need to do everything I wrote about in the long post all at once (that would be too much)--start gradually. The enemas/colonics is huge though (at least for my success). And yes, I still do enemas, usually 3-4x week though I've only done the colonic once like 1.5 years ago.


----------



## lemongirl

Hope,

I have to wonder about something. I first got sick when I was in a moldy house. I fainted, then the DP and DR happened. When I moved back home, I brought my suitcase that I had in the moldy house. I wonder if I have contaminated my mold-free house and this is preventing me from getting well? What do you think? Do you think yours was partly due to a mold issue? I am worried I should get rid of all of my things


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemongirl,

I'm so glad you asked. I don't think mine was related to mold but I actually know a person who got severely sick due to mold (not DP but other issues) and have read that some types of mold can cause ppl to hallucinate or experience other mental symptoms. Yes, definitely throw out the suitcase and any other items you had from the moldy house (it doesn't how precious they are, trust me--mold spreads like wildfire and the spores can multiply and wreck havoc on your health). Of course, by now you could have easily contaminated your house...I wonder if there are any "mold people" you could call who could come and check your house somehow...I'm sure those services exist you just need to google it.

Some things I googled:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2072855/

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Neurology/Mold-and-Mental-Problems/show/212711

There's a ton more...Looks like it could be a legit problem that you should look into.

M


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you for your response.

Did you friend completely recover from the mold problem?

I assume you don't know of anyone who got DP from mold too? I really hope this isn't permanent damage, it feels just awful!

Hugs,


----------



## hope.is.here

Yes, he did but it took a while health wise. No, I don't know anyone who had DP from mold but it's entirely possible. I don't think there's ever anything "irreversible"--I would have the mold problem professionally checked out to be on the safe side though and do more research about it, etc..

M


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you Hope, yes I am definitely looking into this more. I find that I am more sensitive to perfumes etc (did you have this?)

I don't get worse when I am around my things that were exposed to the mold, and I do not have any respiratory problems, but I mean gosh who knows what came first. I think it's a combination of metals, lyme (the lyme may already be killed off by now with the amount of antibiotics I have taken...), mold, etc. that is making me sick. You said you know of someone else who had Derealization who does/did not have anxiety? Or maybe you didn't say this. Do you? I am doing all the things you said as of now. Maybe my optical nerve is swollen (or somewhat damaged) and just needs time to heal while I take care of myself? Do you think (listening to your body and paying attention to it while it was healing) that your resolution of symptoms came from your body healing (nerves repairing themselves etc) AND detoxing to get the stuff out? I don't know if you would be able to tell, and actually know any of this....

You said your symptoms slowly got better over time? Did you notice them getting better by the month until the 6 months were finished, then you were symptom free?

I'm also looking into vision therapy. Do you think this is worth looking into? Gosh I just want my life back, this stuff is really hard to deal with!!!

Thank you so much for all of your help M, I am so grateful to have you to talk to about this, you have no idea!


----------



## hope.is.here

Perfumes/makeup/ body products that aren't organic are full of toxins so it's only normal you're sensitive to them. I only use all organic stuff and when I smell it on someone else it gives me a headache.

Also, honestly, antibiotics could be causing DP symptoms bc they are pretty heavy drugs. Are you still on them? Bc if you are it's kind of counterintuitive to be detoxing and trying to flush them out.

As for the nerves, I definitely felt like it took me a while for my nerves to repair themselves-it's been about 1.5 years now and they're still recovering. My body used to be pretty numb after the benzos and antidepressants and when I was recovering my nerves would tingle all over my body (kind of like ants crawling) to the point where I'd turn on the light at night just to check something wasn't crawling all over me! I don't really have advice for the optical nerve-I'd suggest to get that checked out but be careful of taking meds for it.

The mold thing can be pretty serious though it's not a matter of being around the stuff per se, it could have harmed you long ago. I don't know; I'm no mold expert but research is your friend 

Hmm yes my recovery was gradual the symptoms slowly diminished, not like gone in one day you know...even now I feel that I am improving in memory, physical strength, emotional happiness. It's an ongoing process. There is always room for improvement no matter how great you feel.

Keep on with the program. You can do this!! 

Mila


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you so much! I am taking your advice to heart. I feel like I am floating around, detached, also with static vision (did you have this as well?) When I look in the sky I see stars (I didn't notice this until recently). I believe I am getting better, but it is such a slowwwwww process that sometimes I have to remind my self just how bad I was so that I know I am improving. You are right, detoxing while staying on antibiotics IS counterintuitive....I am looking to get off these (yes I am still on them). My doctor is wanting to stay on them until my CD57 is to 100, but my body doesn't feel as though it is benefiting from them any longer. I have also just started taking several herbs. Are you familiar with Ashwaganda, Rhodiola, etc? I didn't see these in your recovery list, but did you ever take any of these too? Maybe you did, but just didn't have any improvement with them? I would like your advice on this.

Also, my diet is very good, but I still find it hard to stay away from caffeine because I am so tired! (I am not drinking coffee, but I very much want to!!) Did you have a substitute for this?

Here's another weird thing. When I hold my hand in front of my face (maybe a foot away) and spread my fingers, the ground (or the background) is blurry, but my fingers are extremely clear. It's almost like my vision is seeing in segments and it cannot put together all of the stimulus. Another example is when I watch cars drive by they are moving SOOO quickly. I also have floaters. Do you/did you have these things?

Also, as far as coffee enemas go, where did you get your enema bag? Is there one you think works best for you? Also, how do you feel about using organic instant coffee?

Thank you very very very much, as always....I promise to keep you updated on my progress! Thank you for the encouragement!!


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

Yes, I also felt very detached and had floaters all the time. Although I don't want to advise you to get off the antibiotics...I would really advise you to get off the antibiotics, obviously it's your choice but honestly doctors will always always push drugs no matter what. It's how they make $$-Big Pharma and all.

I am familiar with the two herbs you've mentioned. I haven't taken Ashwaganda, but I take Rhodiola everyday--that is my caffeine substitute because I love black tea but obviously don't drink it anymore.

A good substitute for coffee is chicory tea, or chicory root tea. I put a bit of organic milk and raw honey into my cup and it tastes awesome. Plus, chicory is relaxing and good for the nervous system and has many other benefits.

I don't know if you're in the USA, but if you are you can get it at the CVS (it's called a douche bag there). You can find a lot of info here:

http://www.enemabag.com/

Honestly, I always recommend enemas and noticed a huge improvement after doing them. I haven't done coffee enemas; I usually did distilled water with a pinch of Himalayan (or sea) salt and a tea spoon of apple cider vinegar per liter (4 cups). But the website I gave you has info on coffee enemas.

Good luck with all your work. I know it'll pay off!

M


----------



## lemongirl

Hope!

I finally have the Todikamp! Though I have still not yet started it! I am a bit afraid and have been feeling like I should work on detoxing more until I add that into the mix? I don't know maybe I'll start in a week or so.

Anyway, I wanted to ask you, did you ever have severe headaches? Also, I think it's strange I have a ganglion cyst (bump on my hand-aka bible bump). Do you think that's a build up of toxins?

Still working on getting better!

Hugs ~


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl!

Great to hear from you  Yes, definitely wait for the Todicamp...it's very powerful so you should only take it once you're feeling better. The cyst is definitely toxins...can be parasites/yeast/etc..it will become smaller as you detox.


----------



## lemongirl

You are so sweet to be there and respond right away! You are always there for us 

Did you have headaches as well? Did anything help with those? Sometimes they are terrible!


----------



## lemongirl

You are so sweet to be there and respond right away! You are always there for us 

Did you have headaches as well? Did anything help with those? Sometimes they are terrible!


----------



## hope.is.here

Headaches...yes, I've had those too...The terrible ones--do you mean migraines? It's all toxins pretty much. They will subside as your body gets clearer. It just takes time...also, they can get worse when you detox bc heavy metals will come out. Make sure to take more bentonite clay/charcoal when they occur and some valerian root to relax you (it's an herb). Going to a quiet place and laying down can also be a bit relaxing, but sometimes you just have to ride them out. They will eventually become less frequent, painful, etc.

Also, see my note about praying


----------



## hope.is.here

Dear everyone who is experiencing DP, depression, or any kind of illness...

I have some more advice that has really helped me (besides all the detox stuff). As many of you believe, we are not just a body but a soul too...we have emotions and many of us have gone through awful experiences and have personal trauma...I had DP for 3 years. Now I have been DP free for two years. During the past 6-7 months, I have been detoxing intensely with the help of natural aids not mentioned in my previous (first) long post of this thread (I will let you know what these are if you first undergo the things I mention in the beginning--this is a precaution because I took some very powerful stuff). In addition to this, I have been going to church (I'm Orthodox Christian) and praying everyday at home for recovery. What do I mean by recovery if I was already feeling good, could work out and go to school, etc.? Well, I felt something nagging me once in a while, some sort of emotion or uneasiness that I just couldn't place. It didn't bother me that much, but I knew there was something else, something more...

Then, about two weeks ago, I remembered a VERY traumatic event that took place before I DP'd. It was the main reason for my DP, not smoking a bit of pot like I thought it was...(though it probably contributed to it too). What I'm trying to say is that cleansing is not just something on the physical level--it is on the emotional and spiritual level as well. The best advice I can give you is to start praying every day and to listen to Christian hymns and chants which will raise your energetic vibration. Put icons around your room and on the walls and pray, pray, pray. Trust me, God will listen. It seems weird to some who have not done so (I used to NOT believe at all), but God has changed my life in so many profound ways these past 6 months that I knew I had to write to you guys again and let you know that you can come out of this HEALTHIER and HAPPIER than how you felt before your illness. However, this illness was given to you for a reason...even though you may not know what it is yet. When you recover, you will discover that purpose. I'll be praying for you to come out of it soon 

Here is something you can start doing: listen to this chant in the morning and evening. You can lay down, close your eyes, and relax. It's 22 minutes long:






or a longer beautiful hymn:






It's in Russian but don't let that stop you. It will help you. Promise 

Know I'm always here--I check my email every day and reply as fast as possible. Write anytime 

Mila


----------



## lemongirl

Mila,

You've never left my mind. I've listened to this so many times, and am still in the process of detox. Still better, but not totally well yet (though I hope to get there!)

I'm wondering how you're doing.

Also, I'm wondering if you experienced neuropathy, blurry vision, extreme sensitivity to noise, and things of the like (along with your dp/dr)? Also, are you a licensed practitioner by now? If so, please let me know so I can sign up for a session!  Any way to support you, I will. You've ben so supportive along this journey .

I so hope you still get your emails from this site!

Best wishes~


----------



## sydneyarnce

Hey there 
I've been dealing with this for about 4-5 years and I think I want to try this!! My main complaint is my mind is completely blank along with my emotions so my relationship with God has gone down the drain. I pray daily still but he doesn't feel like a friend anymore and I don't feel spiritually "there".

What were your main symptoms? Did you struggle with a blank/foggy mind?

i just started Lamictal, can you detox while taking a medication? :/ if not I'll get off of it if it doesn't start helping soon.

Also, you went into amazing detail about what to do and take, but it is a loooooot so where do I start?


----------

